# COM'MON NOW! WE CAN DO THIS!



## bucknut12 (Apr 18, 2006)

Anything is possible. You can be told that you have a 100-percent chance or a 50-percent chance or a 1-percent chance, but you have to believe, and you have to fight.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I believe!!!


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

I believe!!!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I believe!!! :banana


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I'll fight!


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

hallelujah!


----------



## crystallizedtear (Feb 9, 2005)

GOoooo US (as in us ppl..not the country)! =D (does the happy dance)


----------



## My_Shrink (Jun 27, 2006)

Nah, get real :cig 

:lol


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

aye...we have a bit of pessimism in our midst.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

When all you've got left is belief, you'd BETTER believe.

I believe.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah, i believe


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Our faith is our shield!


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

I am working hard at it....I started writing in my journal every night...working on fixing these ridicoulous thoughts!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I think I'm going to start a new journal. No more negative thoughts in this one!!! 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

We have to believe!

I do believe


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I use to see positive thinking as useless when pertaining to social anxiety. And yesterday in my counseling I was given very useful advice pertinent to positive self-talk. You have to "fake it til you make it." meaning that you have to take teeny tiny baby steps. Yes, repeating things in your mind like " I am a good person, I love me" does get very monotonous and annoying and seemingly does not work for social anxiety, but over time it gradually works. And it's way better than repeating negative things to yourself. 
I am going to utilize this skill as part of my baby steps to curing my anxiety, (yes! curing!) and see how it works.


----------

